# Help in Tennessee



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ck out bateau.com and west epoxy systems which had a manual out that was excellent
http://boatbuildercentral.com/howto.php


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the website it has answered some of my questions for sure. I guess not doing anything like this before is still really intimidating to me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Working with epoxy and fiberglass is easier than using polyester resin and 'glass.
Less fumes with epoxy and the instructions are easy to follow.
Start with a small repair, complete it, move on to the next one.
What you learn doing the small jobs makes the large ones easier to finish.
Plenty of folks here with experience more than willing to offer advice.

Some of it may actually be useful...sort of...I think...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2010)

What would you suggest to be the best epoxy to use?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had good results with MAS brand, others swear by West Systems.
You'll want a low viscosity resin for 'glass layup
and a heavy viscosity resin for gluing and filleting.
Hardeners needed will be based on air temps where you are, and working time expected.
The epoxy manufacturers all have how to videos available on line.
Watch them, you'll see it's really not difficult at all.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

it was 42 this morning


----------



## einge (May 18, 2011)

I used to live in Nashville and floated the Caney, Elk and Cumbie all the time. I have since turned in my drift boat for a flats boat. I used to hang out at Cumberland Transit with grumpy and leo. They were a wealth of information and would be able to give you some pointers. Also I used to attend the MTFF club meetings regularly and learned all kinds of stuff about boats, fly tying etc. There is prob. somebody at that meeting who has built a fiberglass boat or two from scratch...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks greenboat! I am actually down in your neck of the woods right now. Came down to Gulf Shores for the week to try to bring back some fish to Tennessee.


----------

